# Their here (shad)



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

They are on the bulkhead. I just got enough with one throw of cast net.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Robert!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Great now let's see how long it takes for folks to start posting their bulkhead reports


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

A welcome sight !!!


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

I assume Livingston?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Mr. Whiskers said:


> I assume Livingston?


Yes. Sorry forgot to mention that.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did you catch catfish?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I hate to keep saying I told you so. They have been coming against the hard shore structures to spawn in the first week of April since the lake started filling.
They closed the dam and started holding back water in October 1968.
It was two years before the lake was high enough for the shad to spawn on manmade structures. 
The spring (1st week of April) in 1971 the shad were thick on the boat ramps and hard banks for the first time.
Jesse Smith (minnow wholesaler in Livingston) and I caught over $2000.00 in catfish on rod and reel on the Kickapoo and Sandy Creek bridge levees in two weeks. (50 cents a pound)
We quit because TRA had opened a few gates so we moved to the west wing wall below the dam.
We spent about another week snagging Ops and huge blues in the eddy area. 
Those were the outlaw days in Polk and San Jacinto counties. No cable below the dam. No possession limit. Snagging legal in San Jac county. Ran deer with dogs. Gill nets above Hyway 19 bridge. Sold Alligator gar to the fish stick factory truck from some where near Corpus.
I made a large down payment on a big mobile home and Jesse built the Catfish Hole Cafe on 190 west with the money we made catching "bulkhead cats" that April.
Here it is first week of April. The shad are spawning and all is right with the world.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I caught shad this morning but it took a few throws. Ended with 27 cats on rr back home at 9:30. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> I hate to keep saying I told you so. They have been coming against the hard shore structures to spawn in the first week of April since the lake started filling.
> They closed the dam and started holding back water in October 1968.
> It was two years before the lake was high enough for the shad to spawn on manmade structures.
> The spring (1st week of April) in 1971 the shad were thick on the boat ramps and hard banks for the first time.
> ...


Awesome!! A step back in time :cheers: 
Well, you know, for us young'uns:headknock comparably speaking.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

So how long does the shad spawn normally last? I'm stuck working until the week of the 13th.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

They should still be spawning. At least I hope because that's the week I take vacation every year and usually do good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

No shad this morning. Dang cold front!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

As usual dang cold fronts


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

live2fish247 said:


> So how long does the shad spawn normally last? I'm stuck working until the week of the 13th.


Should be heating up by then , it will last into may.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

It usually last at least until mid May !!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The 13th should be half way up on the leading edge of the bell curve. (PM Reel Time, she knows about bell curves)
Remember, if the shad are not on a particular bulkhead or wall where they were the day before switch to cooked cocktail shrimp for bait. Fish about 20 or more feet out from the wall right on the bottom. The cats are not far away and they love those cooked shrimp.

Now, I know some are doubting what I say just as I felt the first time a friend told me to use them. But I assure you they work great. They are tough and are easy to get and to keep in the cooler. I talked my Cajun buddies in using them in the marshes around Huoma. They now call them "Texas" bait.

The spring the lake was low after Rita my pals Mark, BBjim and I caught fish for the whole month of April using the cooked shrimp. Mark swore by using that liquid shad flavored worm juice on his. I just used them straight with not scent additive. The shad would run two to three days out of the week but the cats were out about 10 feet deep 24/7 for the whole month.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks I will try that the week of the 13th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

